

YC Feature Request: Comments/Submissions Count - curi

Could our profile include the total numbers of comments and submissions we've ever posted?
======
bayareaguy
I'd also like to see the ranking of each with respect to the whole community
and also for just the last 30 days.

It would also be interesting if there were a way to see the amount of karma
gained or lost in a period relative to the total of all karma gained or lost
in that period.

~~~
edw519
Why not just ask for an open data base to see what analyses any of us can come
up with.

~~~
bayareaguy
I'd settle for the transaction logs.

